# Must go places in Melbourne?



## Asianguyen

Hello, 

I'm new here, please provide some 'must visit" places in Melbourne ?

Cheers
H


----------



## matt1991

Hey there...I'm not from Melbourne myself, but I live close by and try to visit the city at least once a month. One place I always make sure to visit is Harbour Town. It's just a great place to shop - there's like 90 different stores if I remember correctly.

And if you want to visit a place where you can take great pictures, I'd definitely recommend is the 12 Apostles, located at Port Campbell National Park. I swear they're breathtaking and anyone you show the pictures to will be instantly jealous!

I hope this helped. You could also just try googling "best places to visit in Melbourne" and I'm sure you'd find a great list!


----------



## chauffeurcar

*Hi*

There is much more place's in Melbourne for travel. I just gave you some Idea abut them. Phillip Island, Great Ocean Road, Yarra Valley. Have fun

Dhanny Sudan


----------



## dves90

Within Melbourne City you can see South Bank, Hosier Lane, Federation Square, Flinders Street Station, and you should visit the city's laneways. Outside the city, you can visit the Great Ocean Road, the Great Otway National Park, as well at Grampians National Park. In fact, you could road trip with a camper van and do both over the course of a week.

Try this Australia Travel Planner for some more ideas.


----------



## travalla

definitely check out Werribee Zoo, you get to feed the animals including plenty of kangaroos


----------



## francofunghi

Melbourne museum, Museum Victoria are the great museums you should to see


----------



## ChizLea

I would recommend the following places in and around Melbourne;
- Yarra Valley and Ranges
- Dandenong Ranges
- Mornington Peninsula (including the wineries and the hot springs)
- Philip Island & The Penguin Parade
- Queen Vic Markets
- Banksy Art Exib is currently still on.

These are just a few things the tip of the iceberg really!
I would also add to take a look at what sport is on when you visit ... we are a huge sporting city!


----------



## dualcitizen

Make sure you come down to Geelong and the Great Ocean Road.

Ocean Grove/Portarlington are also pretty little beach towns.


----------



## jhen

Thanks for this thread, I now have an idea about the places I should check out when I finally go in Australia for my training. Thanks guys!


----------



## tijanaoc

Healesville Sanctuary is a must IMO. It's a bit out of the city, but worth the trip

https://www.zoo.org.au/healesville


----------



## Alice8

St Kilda is really nice, with its cute little colorful houses on the beach. There are lots of nice cafes there too.


----------



## aussiefaqs

Asianguyen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here, please provide some 'must visit" places in Melbourne ?
> 
> Cheers
> H


Melbourne is a fantastic city, I would recommend not to miss the Graffiti lanes, The Great Ocean Road, Brighton Beach boxes and all the events that the city usually has offers.


----------



## Minimovers

Hello Asianguyen.

I think you should consider these wonderful places. This is some of the places i have in mind right now.

Queen Victoria Market. Oh yes, nothing beats on trying local delicacies in other places. Plus, you can also buy souveinirs that are handmade arts and crafts.

12 Apostles at Great Ocean Road. The Twelve Apostles are giant rock stacks that rise majestically from the Southern Ocean and are the central feature of the rugged Port Campbell National Park.

Eureka Skydeck 88. Experience the lovely view of Melbourne from the highest viewing platform. And don't forget "The Edge". Face your fears.

Cheers


----------



## pndaccountants

Thanks I never seen these some places before .. so thanks again to sharing information


----------



## Elyon64

If you like hiking, I recommend Werribee and Grampians (a bit further)


----------

